# My dog is.... biting air?



## Kelop (May 13, 2013)

Hey 

I have a young border collie, he's well behaved and never snaps at anybody. We went camping a few months ago and ever since we came back home he has started biting air, jumping up and down as if there is a fly or something... which there definitely is not :confused5: at first we assumed he could see something tiny that we couldn't, however it's been going on a few months now. He will literally just snap at air and turn around and jump up and down trying to pounce on nothing. He isn't vicious and he doesn't growl or act maliciously in any way, but we do have two small children i'm worried will get caught in the crossfire one day and he may accidentally snap one.

Other than this he's a great dog. 

Does anybody know what this could be? Really confused 

Kind regards, Kelly


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I knew before I opened your post that it would be a Border Collie.

In all probability he started off snapping at flies during the summer months (could well have been your camping holiday) and it's now become an obsession.

It needs stopping asap and I would suggest you either find a decent training club in your area, preferably with a collie savvy instructor, or seek the help of a behaviourist.

Once collies become obsessive, and it can take many forms (rounding up the goldfish in the garden pond, flies, shadows, even the stars in the sky), it's extremely difficult to stop them.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It can also be a form of epilepsy. Fly-biting

See your vet.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

if not epilepsy it could just be that he's simply bored and needs something extra to do - agility or a bit of rally obedience (really mentally taxing for a dog!) is good.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

I second Burrowzig's suggestion in regards to fly-snapping syndrome. Sounds very much like it. Not uncommon, least of all in Border Collies.

Google " fly snapping" and you will find heaps of info.

Not had any personal experience with fly snapping, but one of the breed lists I belong to has had this topic arise many times. Interesingly, inexplicable episodes of fly-snapping was often found to be the result of an ear infection or ear mite infestation.Which made some exceptionally mellow dogs not just bite at invisible flies but fellow dogs and humans.

Have a read on:

fly snapping

The only other thing I can think of...since your boy is a BC.... has he been treated with Ivermectin recently? Or any other spot-on antiparasitic?


----------



## ackerleynelson (Feb 14, 2013)

You should concern to a dog specialist. Your dog is snapping in the air which is not normal. As soon as possible visit a dog specialist. you can also check online there are some websites which provide you online advice.


----------



## furrytails (Nov 5, 2013)

I agree with the flies theory my dog does this...even when we don't see the flies .


We personally don't see it as a problem just a excentricity


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Last year I stupidly encouraged our working cocker spaniel to catch mossies (our flat was full of them) and he immediately became obsessed with it - he'd spend ages staring round the room before we went to bed and air-snapping, even when there were no flies around 

I have heard of other dogs, particularly collies and working cockers (very intense, intelligent, high drive dogs) who chase shadows, or who've become obsessed with looking for the laser beams from cat toys. 

Definitely a habit to break asap. It was really horrible watching Sherlock get so fixated on things that weren't there, and I really kicked myself for encouraging it 

With Sherlock, as soon as he starts to do it, we distract him with a game or a cuddle, or whatever we can, just to break the habit, and it does seem to have worked - he very rarely does it any more, and if I see him starting to look around like that I immediately stop him.

Good luck with your dog, hopefully it hasn't got too ingrained yet but I'm sure there's lots of good advice out there to help as it does seem to be a relatively common problem with some breeds.


----------



## Kelop (May 13, 2013)

Thank you so much for your replies. After I made this post I took him to the vet and she agreed he had become obsessed (like a previous poster said, probably from when we were camping) with catching/chasing flies.
I'm trying my best to distract him and we will see how he goes, if it doesn't work then i'll have to see some kind of dog behaviorist because it must be exhausting for him!

Thankyou again


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

I really don't know what to suggest. Mac chases lights and shadows. We are off to the vets soon with him as recently it has become incredibly obsessive. We have tried to distract him, increase exercise/training but it makes no difference. I think we need professional help as it is a real problem.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I really don't know what to suggest. Mac chases lights and shadows. We are off to the vets soon with him as recently it has become incredibly obsessive. We have tried to distract him, increase exercise/training but it makes no difference. I think we need professional help as it is a real problem.


Sadly there is no easy fix once these things become an obsession.

I took on a little rescue sheepdog pup 22 months ago who could very easily have become obsessed by flies, lights and shadows. I remember her totally fixated on the light from my husband's watchface on the walls and ceiling and asked him to remove it.


----------

